# camelbak " The don " Trink - Rucksack



## Sunset84 (6. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

Wollte mal nachfragen, ob denn schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Camelbak " The Don " hat ????


----------



## Goeggi77 (8. August 2010)

Hi,ich wollte mir auch den Don kaufen und habe auch noch keinen Test dazu gefunden denn der sieht echt geil aus oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (8. August 2010)

Naja... Was soll man zu den Camelbak´s noch sagen ?

Blase Funktioniert immer 

Der Rest ist dann eine Frage des Platzbedarfs und der Optik.


----------



## Goeggi77 (8. August 2010)

ja wie ist das mit der Blase kann man dort auch Getränke mit Kohlensäure hinein füllen??
und wie findest du den Don??
Camelbak The Don!


----------



## Goeggi77 (8. August 2010)

und welche Rucksäcke könntet ihr mir noch empfehlen?


----------



## Helius-FR (8. August 2010)

Goeggi77 schrieb:


> ja wie ist das mit der Blase kann man dort auch Getränke mit Kohlensäure hinein füllen??
> und wie findest du den Don??
> Camelbak The Don!



Kohlensäure geht Natürlich nicht!

Ich würd ihn Kaufen wenn meine H.A.W.G und M.U.L.E den Geist aufgeben...


----------



## Sunset84 (8. August 2010)

Kann denn Jemand sagen, ob er eine Regenhülle besitzt ???? Ich finde irgendwie nichts dazu. Aber bei einem Preis von ca. 100  sollte man doch eigentlich davon ausgehen können, dass er eine hat...


----------



## Helius-FR (8. August 2010)

Also ich kenne KEINEN Camelbak der eine Regenhülle besitzt.
Also hat bestimmt auch der THE DON keine.


----------



## theworldburns (8. August 2010)

mein mule nv hat ne regenhülle. der hawg nv hat auch eine, soviel dazu


----------



## Goeggi77 (8. August 2010)

neja aber der Don ist wasserdicht!zumindestens für ein bischen regen!!!
aber der sieht auch geil aus!!!
und welche rucksäcke könnt ihr mir noch empfehlen?


----------



## Helius-FR (8. August 2010)

theworldburns schrieb:


> mein mule nv hat ne regenhülle. der hawg nv hat auch eine, soviel dazu



Ok. Dann gibt´s wohl doch welche.

Aber beim DON hab ich noch keine NV Version gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goeggi77 (8. August 2010)

ja gut aber man könnte dann noch eine Regenhülle dazu kaufen wenn man den umbegdingt haben  möchte!
was füllts du denn in deinen trinkbehälter?


----------



## Sunset84 (8. August 2010)

Ich finde den "Don" rein opitisch betrachtet einfach den Hammer. Auch in Punkto Größe find ich ist er ein guter Kompromiss. Ich will einfach einen Rucksack, bei dem man nicht immer fünfmal nachdenken muss, was man alles mitnehmen will / kann, weil man dann keinen Platz mehr hat...  Wenn er allerdings wirklich keine Regenhülle hat, dann wäre das schon ein kleiner Minuspunkt. Ich war gerade Heute wieder sehr froh darüber, das mein Deuter eine hatte.... Noch fast fünf Kilometer Heimweg und es hat ohne Ende geschüttet


----------



## Goeggi77 (8. August 2010)

was für einen Deuter hast du?
und welche Rucksäcke kannst du mir noch empfehlen?

Ich weis der Don sieht einfach nur Hammer aus jedoch wenn man den wirklich haben möchte dann könnte man ja acuh geld für ein Regenüberzug ausgeben!kostet jedoch 15 euro mehr!


----------



## Helius-FR (8. August 2010)

Goeggi77 schrieb:


> was füllts du denn in deinen trinkbehälter?



Meist irgendwelche Iso-Getränke.


----------



## Goeggi77 (8. August 2010)

aber die haben doch kohlensäure!!!
oder löst du die in Leitungswasser?


----------



## Helius-FR (8. August 2010)

Goeggi77 schrieb:


> aber die haben doch kohlensäure!!!
> oder löst du die in Leitungswasser?



Hää...

Getränkepulver ala "Isostar" oder "Powerbar Energize"
Entweder mit Leitungswasser oder mit Stillen Mineralwasser angemixt.

Also mit ohne Kohlensäure.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset84 (8. August 2010)

Ich hab einen Deuter T.A. 2000 plus 

Ich bin mit dem auch super zufrieden, nur ist er mittlerweile schon bisl in die "Jahre" gekommen. Müsste jetzt so gute 3 Jahre alt sein. Ich muss aber jetzt auch dazu sagen, ich nehm den auch wirklich für alles her. Im Sommer zum Biken, Strand, Campen usw. und im Winter zum Snowboarden / Schwimmen. Also von der Seite hat er wirklich schon so einiges mitgemacht. Dafür macht er auch noch einen echt super Eindruck. Also Qualitativ kann ich zum Deuter nur sagen: 

Und jetzt dachte ich mir halt, ich hole mir mal noch einen Zweiten und der Deuter wird zum Ersatzstück.... Und da bin ich halt über den "The Don" gestolpert...


----------



## Goeggi77 (8. August 2010)

Wo hast du den zum ersten mal gesehen?In einer Bike Zeitschrift?
Und in welcher Farbe würdest du ihn dir holen?


----------



## Sunset84 (9. August 2010)

Also gesehen in der "Mountainbike" und dann auf Bike 24.... Ich habe Ihn jetzt Gestern auch mal in schwarz bestellt 

Rein farblich fände ich aber den grün/schwarz gemusterten auch super. Denke aber mal, nachdem ich den ja auch wieder ein paar Jahre "fahren" will, das der schwarze mir auf Dauer doch besser gefällt....


----------



## Goeggi77 (11. August 2010)

cool!!!!
ich denkke das ich ihn mir auch hole!!!
wie viel hast du bezahlt?


----------



## Jogi (11. August 2010)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> ...nur ist er mittlerweile schon bisl in die "Jahre" gekommen. Müsste jetzt so gute 3 Jahre alt sein. ...



3 Jahre ?!?! 	
meinen Bigpack "Bike 35" hab ich 1996 für meine erste Transalp gekauft. Der geht immer noch.


----------



## Goeggi77 (11. August 2010)

wie sitzt der Don denn?


----------



## Sunset84 (12. August 2010)

@ Jogi

Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass er schon irgendwie kaputt oder beschädigt ist... Man sieht ihm halt nur langsam schon so einige Gebrauchsspuren an (halten würde er bestimmt auch noch die nächsten 5 Jahre)  und deshalb wollte ich halt mal noch einen zweiten....


----------



## Sunset84 (12. August 2010)

@ Goeggi77

Ich habe bezahlt 99  bei "BIKE 24"


----------



## Goeggi77 (12. August 2010)

hast du ihn schon?
und wenn ja, wie trägt er sich?


----------



## Sunset84 (13. August 2010)

Hi,

Ich habe "Ihn" schon bekommen, konnte den The Don aber leider noch nicht auf den Bike testen. So bin ich aber schon mal absolut zufrieden. Er hat wirklich super viele Fächer um ein bischen Ordnung zu schaffen 
Qualitativ bzw. verarbeitungstechnisch fühlt er sich absolut top an. (Sollte man bei dem Preis allerdings auch erwarten können) Ich werde Ihn am Wochenende auf jeden Fall mal ausgiebig testen.... Kann dann ja nochmal kurz berichten.

PS: Er hat wirklich keine Regenhülle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goeggi77 (14. August 2010)

Neja das ist schade!
gut danke!


----------



## Promontorium (14. August 2010)

Wer kennt den Unterschied zwischen der "normalen" und der NV-Version bei den Camelbak-Trinkrucksäcken, z.b. dem H.A.W.G.?

Oder gibt's keine(n)???


----------



## theworldburns (15. August 2010)

bei den nv modellen haste eine rel. harte kunststoffschale im rückenteil des rucksacks. auf dieser kunststoffschale sitzen dicke luftige polster mit nem netz umspannt. das sorgt für mehr ventilation auf dem rücken.

ich denke das bild hier zeigts gut:







funktioniert wirklich. natürlich schwitzt man noch am rücken, aber es ist nicht mehr alles tropfnass wie an meinen alten camelbak.


----------



## Promontorium (15. August 2010)

theworldburns schrieb:


> bei den nv modellen haste eine rel. harte kunststoffschale im rückenteil des rucksacks. auf dieser kunststoffschale sitzen dicke luftige polster mit nem netz umspannt. das sorgt für mehr ventilation auf dem rücken.




Ah, o.k.

Hab' mir gestern übers www den H.A.W.G. gekauft, der als NV-Version angeboten wurde, aber nur den Schriftzug "H.A.W.G." eingestickt hat - wohingegen ich auch schon "H.A.W.G. NV" eingestickt sah, allerdings auf der schwarz-grauen Farbvariante (Ich selber hab' ihn in teak bestellt).
Hab' aber den schwarz-grauen auch schon mit NUR "H.A.W.G." eingestickt gesehen, und er sah optisch völlig identisch aus wie die erwähnte "H.A.W.G. NV"-Variante.
Was ist da los???????????????????


So, hab' nochmal im web nachgesehen und mal die "normale" schwarz-rote H.A.W.G.-Version mit der NV-Variante verglichen. Diese NV-Variante ist standardmäßig wohl die 2010-er Version und sieht optisch ein bißchen anders aus bei der Farbverteilung, ansonsten scheinbar gleich. Bei der schwarzen und der teak-Variante hab' ich noch optisch keinen Unterschied zwischen 2009-er und 2010-er Version feststellen können, und zumindest bei der teak-Variante auch keinen mit dem Schriftzug H.A.W.G. "NV"!
Noch verständlich???


----------



## theworldburns (15. August 2010)

vermutlich falsches bild im online shop? wirste schon sehen wenns der falsche ist


----------



## Promontorium (15. August 2010)

theworldburns schrieb:


> vermutlich falsches bild im online shop? wirste schon sehen wenns der falsche ist



Falsch - Richtig???

Bei der teak-Version hab' ich noch keinen H.A.W.G.-NV-Schriftzug gesehen - auch bei den vermeintlich 2010er-Modellen zum offiziellen Preis von 1?? â¬ auf anderen websites!?

Hmmmmm???


NACHTRAG: Auf der Camelbak-Homepage ist der H.A.W.G. als H.A.W.G. NV gelistet - aber nur die schwarz-rote Version hat den Schriftzug so eingestickt, die anderen Farbvarianten nicht. Also alles in Butter und wohl kein Fehlkauf!


----------



## theworldburns (15. August 2010)

mein gott, wenn das teil kommt und keine nv belüftung hat dann schickst du es zurück, mach dich doch net wegen so ein paar bekloppten fotos und nem eingestickten nv oder eben nicht verrückt.


----------



## Promontorium (15. August 2010)

theworldburns schrieb:


> mein gott, wenn das teil kommt und keine nv belüftung hat dann schickst du es zurück, mach dich doch net wegen so ein paar bekloppten fotos und nem eingestickten nv oder eben nicht verrückt.



Hab' gerade etwas verdutzt Deinen Post gelesen, Danke für die Antworten.
Keine Angst, ich bin die Ruhe in Person - wirklich. Fahr gleich ins Voralpenland zum biken.
Der Eindruck hat sich wohl durch die vielen Fragezeichen ergeben. Nein nein, alles easy, mach' Dir keinen Kummer!


----------



## Goeggi77 (15. August 2010)

Hallo Sunset84,
wie hats sich der Don gemacht?
Lässt er sich gut tragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset84 (16. August 2010)

@ Goeggi77

Ich war am WE jetzt mal probefahren und muss sagen, dass ich IHN jetzt noch besser als nur rein optisch betrachtet finde.

Was mir besonders positiv aufgefallen ist, war die Tatsache, dass man den "the don" kaum am Rücken spürt und das er mit seinen vielen Staumöglichkeiten, genug Platz bietet um alles was man für so eine Tagestour braucht, "komfortabel & praktisch" zu verstauen 

Ich finde den "The Don" nach wie vor super und kann Ihn nur weiterempfehlen...


----------



## Goeggi77 (20. August 2010)

danke schön für die Bilder und auch den Bericht!
ich werde mir ihn auch holen!
weis aber noch nicht in welcher Farbe!
vlt. in grün oder schwarz!
xD


----------



## theworldburns (21. August 2010)

neben der gezeigten standardausrüstung - wieviel kriegst zusätzlich mit voller blase noch IN den rucksack und nachdem dieser dann recht voll ist - was geht noch aussen dran?
ich fahr aktuell quasi nur noch mein mule NV, der ist aber schon recht klein. 
mit gefüllter blase passen noch rein: pumpe, werkzeugtäschchen, schlauch, regenjacke, riegel, geld, handy, schlüssel. aussen rein hatte ich dann noch die knieschoner gesteckt. damit war das teil aber nahezu überladen, gerade weil die blase voll gefüllt recht viel platz wegnimmt.
was ich mir noch gewünscht hätte wäre ne bequeme befestigung/unterbringung von ellbogenschonern, nem dünnen fleecepulli und vorallem unmengen an essen. wenn man ne 6 stunden tour macht kann man nicht nur von müsliriegeln zehren, zumindest nicht ich. 
ist der rückenpart in irgend einer weise verstärkt?

danke schonmal für die antworten


----------



## L.Fignon84 (21. August 2010)

Wenn du ein Packwunder suchst,guck dir mal den Vaude Northshore28 an.
Da bekommst du alles dran und rein.Außen sogar ein Zelt,Isomatte,Schlafsack,Fullface und Schoner.Drinnen zwei große geteilte Fächer und jede Menge kleiner Taschen für Kram.Und das beste,er lässt sich vollgepackt noch sehr gut tragen und fahren.

Der Don in Blau/Weiss/Rot gefällt mir optisch auch gut,wäre mir aber zu klein.


----------



## Feierkater (21. August 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=443736&page=3

Schau mal hier das Thema gab es schonmal da habe ich die Bilder von meinem Camelback gepostet.

Ich hatte meinen damals ind diesem US Shop gekauft mit Versand immer noch billiger als damals in Deutschland

http://www.artscyclery.com/descpage-CMLTDON.html


----------



## theworldburns (22. August 2010)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Packwunder suchst,guck dir mal den Vaude Northshore28 an.



danach hab ich aber nicht gefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goeggi77 (22. August 2010)

trotzdem sieht der geil aus!XD


----------



## L.Fignon84 (24. August 2010)

theworldburns schrieb:


> danach hab ich aber nicht gefragt



Du hast dich doch beschwert,das wenn die Trinkblase drinn ist,kaum noch Platz hast,oder?
Nicht so empfindlich!


----------



## kitor (24. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Camelbak-The-Don...oir-Toppreis-/310244212029?pt=Fahrrad_Zubehör

Da gibt´s ihn grad für 56,-. Leider nur einmal. Bin gespannt, wer der Glückliche sein wird...


----------



## Promontorium (24. August 2010)

Da hab' ich mir letzte Woche meinen Camelbak H.A.W.G. geholt - für sageundschreibe 54,90. Schnäppchen as Schnäppchen can, juchuuuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## CrazyRider24 (8. Dezember 2010)

hi,
ich habe eine Frage:
ich hab mir den Rucksack gekauft und habe Probleme meine Protektoren und den Fullfacehelm zu befestigen
wo und wie mache ich meine Ausrüstung fest??
schonmal Danke für die Antworten


----------



## 4mate (8. Dezember 2010)

Drittes Foto


----------



## CrazyRider24 (8. Dezember 2010)

Danke


----------



## 4mate (9. Dezember 2010)

CrazyRider24 schrieb:


> ich ha noch etwas vergessen:
> ich hab ihn in schwarz (gibt es auch noch in anderen Farben)
> 
> er ist schmal und lang geschnitten aber er passt auch etwas kleineren Leuten
> ...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7817993#post7817993



*camelbak " The don " Trink - Rucksack - MTB-News.de | IBC ..*


----------



## koolthing (20. Januar 2011)

Es gibt den Don mittlerweile für relativ humane 60 Euro im Versand 
Hab ihn seit letzter Woche und find das Teil echt gut, endlich mal ein Rucksack der drinnen genug Fächer für den ganzen Kleinkram den man so mit sich rumschleppt hat.
Test mit Bike ist wettertechnisch noch nicht drin, demnächst wird er erstmal auf Skitauglichkeit getestet.


----------



## Carb (2. März 2011)

Heut ist der Rucksack geliefert worden, und der Don sieht ja mal echt cool aus, hat auch praktische Taschen an den richtigen Stellen - sitzen tat er beim ersten Anprobieren auch gleich gut  ich hab mich schon ziemlich auf ne längere Tour am Wochenende gefreut, und wollte einfach mal sehen, wie der Don sich mit gefüllter Blase anfühlt. Tja, Pech.. in der Blase sind zwei Löcher, aus denen es kräftig rausspritzt. Verdammt. Neues Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

